# Error Message after submitting Post



## L8_0RGY (Sep 12, 2003)

Today i have got the following message after either replying to a PM or posting on a thread.

It doesn't seem to be a problem as the message i posted successfully appeared on the forum but thought someone should look at it;

*Failed sending email :: PHP ::

DEBUG MODE

Line : 234
File : D:\Cogbox Webs\TT Forum\web\includes\emailer.php*

Cheers

Orgy.


----------



## jonno (May 7, 2002)

And me too.
No local settings changed AFAIK - so its not just you m8.


----------



## Johnwx (Oct 31, 2004)

And me


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

Ditto


----------



## L8_0RGY (Sep 12, 2003)

FYI - the PM has also arrived at it's destination.


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Yep - me too!


----------



## KevinST (May 6, 2002)

It looks like the forum is not sending emails as a notifier as it should... Jae may have changed the SMTP server or something like that.


----------



## Mayur (Jan 29, 2004)

Getting the same.


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

Me2


----------



## Terri_TT (Nov 18, 2004)

Me too :roll:


----------



## KevtoTTy (Aug 24, 2004)

Me 2!!!!! :roll:


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

Same here


----------



## Mayur (Jan 29, 2004)

Strange but from the above list of the peeps with the pm problem so many are V6'ers... hmmm do you think it's to do with the DSG box?  
Sorry for the diversion...hehehe...

BTW, I love my troublefree DSG V6!


----------



## Jae (May 6, 2002)

There is an odd issue at the moment with emails being sent out. Trying to resolve....

Test

Jae


----------



## Jae (May 6, 2002)

dsadas


----------



## Jae (May 6, 2002)

Should be sorted now!!!

Cheers

Jae


----------



## L8_0RGY (Sep 12, 2003)

Jae said:


> Should be sorted now!!!
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Jae


Lets just check that :roll:

EDIT --- Didn't encounter the problem just then. [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------

